# I'm raging!



## Koshka (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Most of my posts were about soap related questions, and I've received tremendous amount of help from many of you. Many thanks!

Today I am writing about something that has happened at a local craft fair this past weekend. This was my second craft fair, over 20k people attending and there were five other soap vendors. I had no problem being almost sold out, (considering the fact that I make 100+ lbs of soap per day lol), I had to dip into my "wholesale" stockpile, but everything worked out great. 

I'll stop patting myself on the back now and will get to the topic of this post:

One of the five soap vendors was a guy who also was selling CP. I understand that he has been in years over 12-15 years and he's the local go to person for CP soap. With all these years in business behind his belt, I would expect for him to act at least a bit more professional. He walked up to every single one of us and openly, in front of our customers bashed our products. He made one poor girl cry because he said that her M&P soap was not a real soap and that she shouldn't continue making it. (the F&^K????) Other sellers suffered from remarks such as: your scents are not strong enough, your lotion bases are pre-made, your soap is too hard and so on. When he came around my booth, he started grabbing my soap, throwing it back on the table, smelling it, almost aggressively. I thought to myself: "what a weird customer", smiled and asked him if I could be of any help (not knowing that he was one of the other vendors). He plainly ignored me for the next couple of minutes, then bluntly asked: "What's your soap recipe?" I pointed to my ingredients list saying that I use all of those oils. "Yeah, yeah, but what's the actual percentage?" - He continued to press me. "Where do you buy you fragrances?" At that point my "bodyguard" looking boyfriend figured out that something was off and responded: "That's our trade secret." The soap guy understood that he won't get much more out of us, smelled a couple of my soaps, threw them back and left without saying anything else. THE NERVE!

Later on I walked around the craft fair, greeted and met other soap makers (made a bunch of friends too  ), told them about the weird guy I've met and that's when I found out that I wasn't the only one that suffered the wrath of this soap guy. I went by his booth and stopped by, wanting to say "Hello". He plainly turned his back and ignored me.

I am very friendly and supportive of other soapmakers, I respect them and understand that everyone has a place under the sun. I will always support them and buy their products as well. And once they felt my friendly vibe, a lot of them reached out to me, giving great advices and support.

All except this one prick that has left me raging and seeking justice.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe he was just pissing on his "territory"  :roll: Just a sign of insecurity if you ask me...

If I were a customer and saw how he acted, then realized he was another vendor, there is NO WAY I would purchase from him. It is ignorant and childish to think that you are the only one that knows how to make soap, or that you will be the only vendor at a show. I don't even consider the other soap vendors "competition"...we all have our own schtick...some folks want "all natural", some want "pretty soap", some want both...whatever. Soap isn't like jewelry or a collectable that will last forever. You use it and buy more. There's enough dirty people in the world for all of us.   

Just keep doing what you're doing...friendliness goes a long way, especially if you already have a quality product  :wink:


----------



## Koshka (Dec 18, 2012)

You're right, Shawnee, he's probably just a sad person with no life and load of insecurities. But I still wanna punch him in something tender.


----------



## Chay (Dec 18, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> You're right, Shawnee, he's probably just a sad person with no life and load of insecurities. But I still wanna punch him in something tender.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 18, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> But I still wanna punch him in something tender.


I'll hold him still for ya  :twisted:


----------



## Genny (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like a giant ass.  I think you guys handled it very well though, I would have been tempted to wallop him with a couple bars of soap.


----------



## Koshka (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, I think that guy is misunderestimating  (my favorite Bushism) the power of annoyed people. If he continues in such manner, he might end up with some bad reviews or even a BBB complaint. Mwhahahaha (evil grin)


----------



## Birdie Wife (Dec 30, 2012)

THis guy was clearly rattled by the awesomeness of your products and recognised he had some real competition on his hands. He is raging because he doesn't know your secrets and he is a petty control freak. Trust me, I've met a few! He doesn't deserve your anger - he's just a little man and beneath your concern.

(hugs)


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2012)

I would have to agree that this guy clearly felt threatened.  What a jerk!


----------



## SimplyMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel like I would have had a very angry mental freak out lol I can't stand rude soapers. They act like they never had a role model or someone they bought soaps from. When I go to shows, we usually ALL buy from each other and comment on how pretty/nice/well made the other soapers products are. I don't understand how someone else can just be a jerkbag when it comes to something so creative.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hasn't he figured out there is enough business for all of us, considering soap is a product that gets used up, then you need more.  And everyone I know showers or bathes regularly - smile!  He was incredibly rude and I would not of been as professional/courteous as you were.  

You handled it very well and I agree, he feels threatened which just means your products are superior!  Don't give him another thought, he is pathetic to treat people so meanly.  Karma... what goes around comes around.


----------

